

How Automakers Abuse IP To Force You To Pay More For Repairs - prat
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091228/0345127515.shtml

======
patrickgzill
I am in mind of the Mercedes-Benz attempt at lockin: the key has what is
essentially a flash drive in it, that stores the diagnostics codes.

When you have a Check Engine Light or other issue, you are free to take it to
any repair place other than the dealer - who needs to buy a $40,000 USD reader
to read the codes stored in the key fob.

~~~
mschy
I have an '08 Mercedes SL55, and a scangauge. The scanner cost $170. The codes
are read through the standard obd2 port.

It wouldn't be surprising if the dealerships have fancier diagnostics
available via $40k machines, but they're in no way crippled from standard
service.

